# 99 jetta mk3 rear windows dont work, how to debug



## CWorthington (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah, i have a 99 jetta mk3 and my rear windows dont go down at all.
Im not sure how to debug them.
I want to start from the wires for the fuses to the motors..
How do i achive this?
Thanks Colton.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

If you can hear the motor operating while hitting the switch but the windows stay up it's most likely your window regulator. If not run through the circuit and check for opens or shorts.


----------



## CWorthington (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks, i have so much wires though.
The rear windows dont move nor do i hear the motors and i have switches in dash and on the handles.
I also have wires in my door harness that seem to be torn or cut. I dont know what these wires go to, but i have tryed and got no resluts before.
Any more help would be great.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Get yourself a good wiring diagram.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

Bentley manual


----------



## MIGUEL VR6 JETTA (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

does any one know about front windows? i know the motor works, i checked it out, but some cables that pull some other things are all twisted, i don't really know what part i need, any one know where to buy cheap online?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Search vr6 window regulator in google. You will find it there. The cables are part of the regulator.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (MIGUEL VR6 JETTA)*

window regs are bad...
try autohaus AZ or MJM autohaus try to stick with OEM.. I gave up and did the manual ones.. its easy to remove/install
btw those door wires need to go somewhere usually the wires are not long enough and they get severed.. try matching color and solder them back on


_Modified by ricardo at 12:52 PM 2-26-2010_


----------

